# Brasília Open 2014 (Brazil)



## wesleyod (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi guys, 

After a long time a championship will happen in the capital of Brazil. The coolest thing is that we managed to be in a mall, which will greatly contribute to the dissemination of sport. 

Who is animating only reach! 

Date: 17 and 18 May 
Registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d+Competitiors&competitionId=BrasiliaOpen2014

----

Oi pessoal,

Depois de muito tempo vai acontecer um campeonato na Capital do Brasil. O mais legal é que a gente conseguiu para ser em um shopping, o que vai contribuir bastante com a divulgação do esporte.

Quem animar é só chegar!!

Data: 17 e 18 de Maio
Inscrições: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d+Competitiors&competitionId=BrasiliaOpen2014


----------

